# Stop flashing me you pr1cks!



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

What is it with fuckers flashing their lights at me?
This is happening pretty much every journey to and from work, between 1 and 5 times per journey.

I've had the DRL recall work, I know my bulbs are working, the self-levelling is fine, and I make a point of wiping the build up of dirt off the front and rear lights every day.

I suspect it's because people see the DRL's and Xenons and think "he's got two lights on and they're bright, so one must be full beams", and I must admit there's a certain pleasure to blinding them with the full beams when they flash or turn their full beams on at me, but it becomes a pain in the ass driving along just waiting for some prick to flash you. 

Anyway, it's not my full beams you complete and utter fannies, so STOP FUCKING FLASHING ME!

Rogue


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

:wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I have had the same thing happen to me 3 or 4 times in the last week. I could understand it if Xenon technology was new & people weren't used to the brightness - but pretty much every other car uses them these days.

Wankers


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

@Private Prozac

I wondered how long it would take for someone.....blah de blah 

@HeadEd,

Aye, I've been flashed by some with Xenon's too, but it's mostly those nasty yellow halogen ones that are guilty of it :wink:

Rogue


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Rogue said:


> @Private Prozac
> 
> I wondered how long it would take for someone.....blah de blah


 :lol:

And, at long last mate ...........http://www.wellwonky.co.uk/Site/Welcome.html

Needs some work me thinks fella. :wink:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

You are not on your own mate. Mind you with the DRLs and the xenons it is a bit bright my A5 is like a christmas tree


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Drive with your lights off see if they flash then :lol: Cos the fuckers only do it then too!!!


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Glad you posted this. I was beginning to think it was only happening to me. :twisted:

My drive from the station to home is 6 miles of unlit, very narrow country roads.
Every single night I get full beamed 5 or more times.
I have to drive looking down at the kerb to stop being blinded.
I mentioned it when I had the MOT done and they told me the lights were set correctly.
I very much doubt that. On dipped the spread of my lights is so wide and high that you never need full beam.

I now drive with my finger on the flasher waiting for them to full beam me.
Every time they do I give them a full blast back. Stupid of me I know, but it's really pissing me off!
If they thought I was on full beam before, God knows what they think when they get my 'Fully Monty' back at them.
I did it to someone last night and the inside of his car lit up like he was caught in a WWII searchlight. 
Made me laugh. 

On a serious note, I'm going to have them rechecked as I'm sure they're set too high and wide.
John.


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Perhaps they just wanted to say hi to a fellow TTer


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

GEM said:


> I now drive with my finger on the flasher waiting for them to full beam me.
> Every time they do I give them a full blast back. Stupid of me I know, but it's really pissing me off!


Ditto!
It would almost be fun if it wasn't so fucking annoying 
Roll on the summer nights 

Rogue


----------



## purplequeen (Jun 26, 2005)

Aaaarrrgh - me too! Funny you should all say this, I only went to the local garage today - after getting flashed AGAIN!!! - thinking, right let's get this sorted. They were set too high according to the garage so I'll see if it continues. 
Personally I think it's friggin old self-righteous flat-cap Victor Meldrew grumpy types that always seem to drive racing-green Rovers (hahahaha you eeejits... buying a Rover :lol: ) - with no life and are bored coz they've already been to the post office to cash their pensions in and think they own the road and the right to drive everywhere at 29.5 mph and have the right to be the soddin Headlight Police! 
I have (mwahahahaaa) visions of me doing a hand-brake turn in the road and tail-gating after them flashing my lights at them all the way to the post office. 
 wow - even I didn't realise how much it pissed me off ...


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

When I first got my car I thought the lights were too high. Not having Xenons I manually dipped mine a notch, but when the nights started to draw in I put them back to normal. Although that said - not having Xenons... nobody has flashed me


----------

